# Anything I need to know or ask about these guys?



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jul 14, 2009)

So mistake #1 looking at the for sale ad,mistake #2 calling lol. Our local paper had a ad that reads Miniature Jack A-- cutie,easykeeper,$50.00,can deliver. I called the guy,and he said the little guy was around a year old has been gelded.He just wanted him to find a good home,and was a little skittish . So I sent my husband a message at work,wont tell you what I said




.He said he didn't care but this was the last one,not even if a 3 legged one eyed horse came around,i'm a softy for the needy lol.We're leaving for Newyork on friday so i'm hoping to go see him before,not a done deal yet but we'll see. What kind of differences do they have if any from a mini horse/ big horse? He also said he was around 40 inches right know and was in with cows. Thanks


----------



## minimule (Jul 15, 2009)

At 40" he is a standard donkey, not miniature. Make sure he really is gelded.

They are different from horses big or small. Donkeys don't need all the protein that horses do. They are not stubborn like a lot of folks think. They are extremely smart and number one priority on their list is Self Preservation. If they think it will hurt them there is no way you can make them do it (unlike with a horse). You have to have a LOT of patience and teach them waht you want them to do. Work with them not against them. Take your time with him. Once he learns to trust you, you'll have a friend for life that, if normal, will love to be loved on and can give great hugs back.

www.lovelongears.com is a great website for learning about donkeys.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you for the info. I found out he's been used for roping



.


----------



## ~Dan (Jul 16, 2009)

Theres a great book out there called The Donkey Companion, I have it because I too am interested in the mini donks, its packed with info on all types of donkeys and mules cover to cover, its wriiten by Sue Weaver, whos had many many years experience with donkeys and horses, including minis (I think). I found it @ TSC...

http://www.storey.com/book_detail.php?isbn=9781603420389

heres a link, and you can get it on amazon, call and see if the donkey can be held until you can get back. Best of luck.

Dan


----------



## RebelsHope (Jul 18, 2009)

As a long term horse owner and recent donkey owner . . . they are not horses. Take you time. learn about the donkey mind. I was totally not prepared for how different they are then horses. I love our new donkeys, but they have to be handled differently. For example you can "spook" a horse to move. I mean just click your tongue or tap on the butt. My donkey's don't care about that stuff. Patience is the key. Don't try to force- it doesn't work. At least with my donkey. I have to wait until she decides that she wanted to move, then I praised the heck out of her. She is getting the hang of it.


----------

